# EHU in Europe and inverter questions



## 116005 (Aug 26, 2008)

Although have read FAQs and other posts, I still have a couple of (perhaps obvious ) questions.

I see EHU abroad is often 6 or 10 A. When on hook up and therefore charging the leisure battery, whould any load on the 12v supply add to the overall loading or not ? In other words, if the electroblock is drawing (say) 5A and I connect a 24W (ie 2 A) item to a 12v socket, will the total load be 5A or 7A ?

Also, I have an Avtex 12/240v TV. Am I correct in assuming the power load is greater if using 12v, and therefore should always use the 240v option on EHU ( unless it would take me over the limit )?

Is blowing EHU limit at the post a frequent thing in Europe , and as a first timer, what is the form when this happens - is there normally an RCD switch to repower ? If you blow a group, do you need to summon help or is this DIY on site? Do you liaise with neighbours affected out of courtesy/ for safety reasons. 

Also, I have a 300w inverter. Although this is too big for my needs, it is what I have. For charging of laptop I am a bit concerned at using 12v sockets directly, so plan to take existing AC adapter and run this through inverter. What is normally the best bet when driving - inverter connected to lighter socket ( ie van battery) or another 12 socket in the rear ? Also, is 300w inverter too big for plug in and therefore needs to be connected direct to leisure battery ?

Sorry for length of post, but us newcomers just have so many things to learn !


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chalten your load on the EHU if you are only working from the 12v battery will the governed by your charger. ie. 25amp charger max load on the EHU will be less than 2amps.

Its only if you start using 240v stuff powered diredtly from the EHU that you are likely to hit problems. As for resetting the trip, depends whether you can get to it or not.

I doubt their's much difference between running your telly from the inverter, or of the the 12v supply.

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"When on hook up and therefore charging the leisure battery, whould any load on the 12v supply add to the overall loading or not ?"

Any losses from the battery will be made up by the EHU/charger, so in the strict sense, yes, but I fear you are in your mind equating an amp at 12V with an amp at 240V. The latter is a power consumption 20 times the former.

"Am I correct in assuming the power load is greater if using 12v"
Dunno. Maybe, maybe not. I measured a Grundig dual voltage TV as significantly more efficient overall when run from an inverter. It depends on the efficiency of the different electronic stages within the particular TV. 

"Is blowing EHU limit at the post a frequent thing in Europe"
Not in my experience. They seem to know the supply is limited, whereas many Brits, used to a 16A supply, think they can run Battersea. 

"is there normally an RCD switch to repower ?"
Well a current trip rather than an RCD, but yes.

"If you blow a group, do you need to summon help or is this DIY on site?"
Usually you need someone to get inside the electric post.

"Do you liaise with neighbours affected out of courtesy/ for safety reasons."
The former is nice; the latter not necessary.

"What is normally the best bet when driving - inverter connected to lighter socket ( ie van battery) or another 12 socket in the rear ?"
Doesn't matter too much. I'd probably use dash one feeding off the vehicle battery.

"Also, is 300w inverter too big for plug in and therefore needs to be connected direct to leisure battery ?"
So long as you don't power an appliance needing more than 120Watts (some sockets can cope with more) the socket is fine. 

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

chalten said:


> Is blowing EHU limit at the post a frequent thing in Europe , and as a first timer, what is the form when this happens -
> !


It rather depends on what you are using ! If you know you are only on a 3 amp supply ( and sometimes you are on a site where reception don't know) then you will soon learn not to use big gadgets. It does happen though there are then several scenarios :

You can switch to another EHU bollard
You can open the (unlocked) box and reset the trip
You can open the locked box if you have a UK type electricity box key ( hint, a good idea to take one from home) and reset the trip
You can wait until the receptionist or their deputed electricity fundi can come out and sort it.

In all the situations where we have blown the trip in Europe it has not affected others. In UK we were at Morn Hill when a very nice newcomer switched on everything he possessed in the van and blew the whole of Winchester as far as we could see ( OK, I do exaggerate a little). If it did look as if it affected others then I think I'd feel honour bound to go and grovel. I could manage this in French or German but whether an Italian would know what the heck I was on about is debatable.

G


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

_I see EHU abroad is often 6 or 10 A. When on hook up and therefore charging the leisure battery, whould any load on the 12v supply add to the overall loading or not ? In other words, if the electroblock is drawing (say) 5A and I connect a 24W (ie 2 A) item to a 12v socket, will the total load be 5A or 7A ? _
With most chargers, your draw will stay the same at 5A because the charger can't produce any more than that. Your battery will take longer to recharge is all.
_Also, I have an Avtex 12/240v TV. Am I correct in assuming the power load is greater if using 12v, and therefore should always use the 240v option on EHU ( unless it would take me over the limit )? _
As a general rule, using 12v rather than 220v is power demanding. This may not be true of a TV because they use high voltages at some stages. But usng it on 220v when on hookup will not drain the batteries so is probably the best option.
_is there normally an RCD switch to repower ?_
There will almost certainly be an RCD for the box as well as circuit breakers for each user. If you draw too much it will take out your circuit only and you will have to reset it. The only places I have seen where someone has to come and do it for you have been on UK sites!
Charging the laptop.
This depends on the wiring of your 12v sockets but your cab socket should be good for at least 50A. Have a look at Maplins laptop adaptors (cost about £30) and will do the minimum damage to your leccy stock.

Patrick


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"but your cab socket should be good for at least 50A."

A typo I hope. 600W ....


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you are concerned about overloading the system then a useful hint is to have a coloured luggage label with HEATER ON written on it. On a 6amp site put this label on your kettle as soon as you turn your heater on (low only) and you will be reminded that you can't use 2 appliances at once. 

If you are on a lower amperage site ( and they go down as low as 2 amps) then you will have to remember that you can't use kettle, electric plate on the cooker, heater, microwave etc at all.

G


----------



## 116005 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank for responses - I see more clearly now have read these and thought it through again !!


----------

